# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  ντραφι

## bougos08

pedia meno sto drafi(oria drafiou kai pallinis).mporei na mou pei kapios an mporo na mpo kai go sto awmn kai to kostos tou exoplismou?exo kanei egrafi sto wind kai o komvos pou dimiourgisa einai Κόμβος bougos08 (#12642).efxaristo ek ton proteron

----------


## bougos08

kai to node id einai 12642

----------


## Pater_Familias

Γράφετε σε ελληνικά . είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ.

----------


## bougos08

Παιδια μενω στο ντραφι(ορια με παλληνη).μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν μπορω να μπω και γω στο awmn και το κοστος του εξοπλισμου?εχο κανει εγραφη στο wind και ο κομβος που δημιουργησα ειναι ο Κόμβος bougos08 (#12642).ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Telis

Το κοστος σου θα ειναι καμια 150αρια ευρω ( π.χ. Ovislink+πιατο 80αρι+feeder 2.GHz+ Aircomplus καλωδιο συνδεσης πιατου - ovislink), εξαρταται βεβαια και τι θα χρησιμοποιησεις παντα.
Ενα πολυ καλο all-round μηχανακι ειναι το ovislink 5640 v2 - το ειχα εγω ( οπως και πολλοι αλλοι) και κανει υπεροχη δουλεια.
Κανε ενα τσεκ εδω....
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?cod ... 8676295829

Υποθετω οτι για αρχη θα πρεπει να μπεις πελατης σε καποιο acess point ενος κομβου, που θα σου δωσει την προσβαση στο awmn, και να διαβασεις στο forum του awmn για να παρεις μια καλυτερη ιδεα πως εχουν τα πραγματα
http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart

Καλη αρχη και οπου θελεις βοηθεια πες.

----------


## bougos08

κατι ακουσα για αναμονη 2 χρονων για να μπεις στο awmn.ισχυει κατι τετοιο?ποσο καιρο θα παρει για να συνδεθω στο awmn?επισης εχω ενα φιλο μου και γειτονα ο οποιος επισης θελει να γραφτει.

----------


## pilgrim

Ποιος σου το ειπε αυτο?
Δεν ισχυει σε καμια περιπτωση!!!!Μολις παρεις τον εξοπλισμο και σε βοηθησει καποιος απο την περιοχη σου για να δεις που θα συνδεθεις τελειωσε.......
Αρκει μονο να κανεις ενα σκαν πριν την αγορα του εξοπλισμου για να δεις αν εχεις αρκετα ΑΡ γυρω σου....

----------


## bougos08

πως κανω σκαν?μολις γραφτηκα μου ηρθε ενα προσωπικο μηνυμα απο τον nikpangr και μου εδινε αυτο το λινκ http://10.2.148.207/sos/.αλλα δε μπορω να το ανοιξω.

----------


## pilgrim

Ναι δεν μπορεις να το ανοιξεις γιατι ειναι σε τοπικο δικτιο και αν μαντευω καλα εσυ αυτην την στιγμη μπαινεις απο internet.Σκαν κανεις με ενα λαπτοπ ειδικη κεραιουλα και ασυρματη καρτα και τρεχεις ενα προγραματακι για να δεις τι πιανεις απο ασυρματα δικτια.
Ελα σε επαφη με ατομα της περιοχης σου.Δες στο wind ποιος ειναι ο κοντινοτερος κομβουχος και στειλτου ενα μυνημα.Ισως αυτος θα μπορει να σε βοηθησει με το σκαναρισμα.

----------


## bougos08

επειδη εχο ιντερνετ με ρουτερ εχω καρτα δικτυου και μια μικρη κεραιουλα d-link airplus dwl-g520.μπορεις να μου πεις αν με αυτα που εχω μπορω να κανω σκαν η οχι?

----------


## pilgrim

οχι 
Με αυτα δεν μπορεις.
Χρειαζεσαι συγκεκριμενα .
Μην σκεφτεις να πας να τα αγορασεις.......

----------


## bougos08

ωραιος.το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δε ξερω να χρησιμοποιω καλα το wind κια ετσι εχω ψιλοχαθει.εφτιαξα ενα κομβο αλλα την περιοχη μου το ντραφι δε το βρηκα στις διαθεσιμες περιοχες.βεβαια η περιοχη ανηκει στο πικερμι αλλα δε ξερω αν ισχυει στο awmn.Αν καποιος απ το ντραφι μπορει να βοηθησει ασ μιλησει.

----------


## pilgrim

Λοιπον καταρχην πρεπει να βαλεις στην σελιδα σου στο wind και τις λεπτομερειες οπως σε ποια περιοχη -δημο-κοινοτητα μενεις.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που βρισκεσαι γιατι κολλαει η σελιδα.Ισως επειδη δεν εχεις δηλωσει τα παραπανω.
Οπως και να εχει δες ποιος ειναι ο ποιο κοντινος κομβουχος και στειλε ενα μυνημα να σε βοηθησει....

----------


## RpMz

> Παιδια μενω στο ντραφι(ορια με παλληνη).μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν μπορω να μπω και γω στο awmn και το κοστος του εξοπλισμου?εχο κανει εγραφη στο wind και ο κομβος που δημιουργησα ειναι ο Κόμβος bougos08 (#12642).ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων


Μου βγάζει error στο wind... Πιθανών δεν έχεις δηλώσει σωστά τις συντεταγμένες σου...

----------


## bougos08

δεν εχω δηλωσει καθολου συντεταγμενες γιατι δεν μπορεσα να βγαλω ακρη.το μονο που εκανα ειναι να φτιαξω κομβο bougos08 12642.θελω βοηθεια με τις συντεταγμενες.

----------


## pilgrim

Μολις κανεις log in στην σελιδα σου στο wind και καταχωρεις τα στοιχεια σου εχει καπου ενα σημειο που λεει βρειτε τις συντενταγμενες σας και voila!!!!!!

----------


## dti

Για βοήθεια σχετικά με το WiND διάβασε εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24524

Τη διεύθυνση http://10.2.148.207/sos/ μπορείς να την ανοίξεις πηγαίνοντας στη διεύθυνση http://awmn.ozo.com που είναι internet to AWMN gateway.

----------


## bougos08

ενταξει παιδια με τις συντεταγμενες.ποιο ειναι το επομενο βήμα?

----------


## RpMz

Πέρνα μία βόλτα στο http://eastattica.dyndns.org/forum 
Σχετικό forum για τους κόμβους της Ανατολικής Αττικής...
Επίσης έχεις κοντά σου τον SV1EOD & trelokaroto οπότε μίλα με έναν απο τους δύο κόμβους να σου πούν σχετικά το πώς θα συνδεθείς...

----------


## dti

Διόρθωσε το ύψος που θα είναι η κεραία σου (υπολόγισε το ψηλότερο σημείο που μπορείς να την εγκαταστήσεις από το δρόμο) γιατί έτσι όπως έχεις βάλει τώρα μηδέν μέτρα, δεν φαίνεται να έχεις πιθανότητες για να συνδεθείς στους κοντινούς σε σένα κόμβους.
Μόνο στον underwater (#488 ::  που απέχει 4300+ μ. συνδέεσαι...

----------


## bougos08

εγω θα βαλω το υψος αλλα ετσι και αλλιως ειμαι σε ψηλο σημειο.

----------


## bougos08

απο εδω που ειμαι βλεπω παλληνη,κατζα,γλυκα νερα και σπατα.

----------


## bougos08

και αλλη μια ερωτηση.το προγραμμα ολο λειτουργει με linux ή και με windows?

----------


## bougos08

πειτε μου σας παρακαλω οτι μπορω να λειτουργησω και με windows.

----------


## bougos08

αντε ρε παιδια καποιος να μιλησει.

----------


## nvak

> και αλλη μια ερωτηση.το προγραμμα ολο λειτουργει με linux ή και με windows?


Αν στήσεις κόμβο θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα PC που να δουλεύει 24h το 24ωρο για το routing και την ασύρματη επικοινωνία.
Σ΄αυτό θα εγκαταστήσεις το Mikrotik (μία εμπορική εφαρμογή σε linux για το ασύρματο routing )
Περισσότερα θα βρείς αν διαβάσεις τα σχετικά tutorial

----------


## bougos08

ρε φιλε εγο ενας απλος client θα ειμαι,που θελω να παιζω παιχνιδια και να ανταλασσω αρχεια.χρειαζομαι linux ή μπορω να ειμαι και με windows.

----------


## nvak

Σαν client,
άν είσαι κοντά στην κεραία ( 4-5 μέτρα) μπορείς να βάλεις μία ασύρματη κάρτα στο PC σου και να επικοινωνήσεις. (δεν έχει σημασία το λειτουργικό)
Αν είσαι μακρυά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μία εξωτερική ασύρματη συσκευή που θα ενωθεί δικτυακά με το pc σου.

----------


## bougos08

4-5 μετρα μηπως ειναι πολυ λιγο?εννοω μπορει να επεκταθει αυτο το νουμερο που μου λες ή παραπανω απο 5 μετρα αποσταση απο το πιατο θα πρεπει να βαλω αλλο λειτουργικο?ανελυσε μου το οσο καλυτερα μπορεις γιατι μιλαω με αλλα 2 ατομα ταυτοχρονα που θελουν να μπουνε στο awmn και τους τα εξηγω.

----------


## RpMz

Έλα σε ένα meeting της Ανατολικής Αττικής για να σου λύσουμε ότι απορεία έχεις..  ::  
Τα meeting τα βλέπεις απο το αντίστοιχο url που σου έδωσα παραπάνω...  ::

----------


## bougos08

καλα ειναι τα meeting αλλα επειδη καποια πραγματα ειναι βασικα για αυτο το λογο ρωταω.π.χ αν ειναι απαραιτητα τα linux,ποιο ειναι το κοστος(που μου απαντηθηκε πιο πανω) α οποια ειναι βασικα για μενα.γι αυτο θελω να ξερω εαν θα χρειαζομαι απαραιτητως linux ή οχι.

----------


## netsailor

Λυπάμαι που θα σε στενοχωρήσω αλλά ξεκινάς στραβά. Αν δεν θέλεις να διαβάσεις και δεν έχεις υπομονή καλύτερα να πάρεις μια dsl και να βρεις την ηρεμία σου.

----------


## bougos08

dsl εχω αλλα ειναι μουφα.μια ερωτηση εκανα και κοντευεις μα με πυροβολησεις.

----------


## papashark

> 4-5 μετρα μηπως ειναι πολυ λιγο?εννοω μπορει να επεκταθει αυτο το νουμερο που μου λες ή παραπανω απο 5 μετρα αποσταση απο το πιατο θα πρεπει να βαλω αλλο λειτουργικο?ανελυσε μου το οσο καλυτερα μπορεις γιατι μιλαω με αλλα 2 ατομα ταυτοχρονα που θελουν να μπουνε στο awmn και τους τα εξηγω.


Καταρχάς να πεις στους φίλους σου να μπουν να διαβάσουν μόνοι τους, εδώ δεν καταλαβαίνεις εσύ καλά καλά, θα μπορέσεις να τους εξηγήσεις σε αυτούς ? Αποκλείτε...

Το PC σου θα παραμήνει όπως είναι και τώρα, δεν θα του αλλάξεις λειτουργικό, ότι δουλεύεις (Mac, Windows, Linux, Dos 3.11) θα κρατήσεις.

Διάβασε το quickstart, και μετά και το plug me in, για να καταλάβεις κάποια βασικά πράγματα και να μπορούμε να συννενοούμαστε. 

Ειδάλλως είναι εξαιρετικά κουραστικό να περιμένεις ότι κάποιος θα πιάσει να στα εξηγεί ένα ένα όλα από την αρχή...

----------


## nvak

> 4-5 μετρα μηπως ειναι πολυ λιγο?εννοω μπορει να επεκταθει αυτο το νουμερο που μου λες ή παραπανω απο 5 μετρα αποσταση απο το πιατο θα πρεπει να βαλω αλλο λειτουργικο?


Κάθε 3 μέτρα, το καλώδιο RF χάνει 1db από το σήμα. Αν ο απέναντι που θα συνδεθείς είναι κοντά, μπορείς να αυξήσεις τα μέτρα, προσέχοντας να μην πέσει το σήμα που φτάνει στην ασύρματη κάρτα κάτω από τα -75db. 
Συνήθως δεν βάζουμε πάνω απο 10 μέτρα καλώδιο RF. Πρώτον είναι ακριβό, και δεύτερον είναι χοντρό και σχετικά άκαμπτο και για αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο να το κουμαντάρουμε.

Όταν απέχεις από την θέση της κεραίας, δεν βάζεις άλλο λειτουργικό. Βάζεις μία εξωτερική ασύρματη συσκευή κοντά στην κεραία η οποία έχει πόρτα δικτύου για να συνδεθεί με το PC σου.

----------


## bougos08

ευχαριστω ρε παιδια για τη κατατοπιση.θα παρεβρεθω σ'ενα meeting με τα αλλα 2 παιδια για να καταλαβουμε περισσοτερα.

----------

